# 1,000,000,000,000 Frames/Second Photography



## john sherratt (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry did not know where to post this so thought it would be ok here please move if its in the wrong place a very intresting video.

1,000,000,000,000 Frames/Second Photography - Ramesh Raskar - YouTube


----------



## Forkie (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## usayit (Sep 13, 2012)

Discussed here before.... several times a while back.

Not to lessening their achievements but you should really read up on how it was accomplished. 

 "For that, they built a camera and software that can visualize pictures as if they are recorded at 1 trillion frames per second. "

The key is "as if they were recorded at 1 trillion..." 



Still an amazing feat itself....


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, yeah...there's no way any current technology would be able to literally take a photo in a trillionth of a second in the same way that a camera like we use would.  At that little time you wouldn't even be able to send an electron across a transistor.  That's the real achievement here.  Not only does this open up new possibilities for research, it's a technical achievement in a way that overcomes the limitations of current technology.  Brilliant stuff.  And watching a packet of photons move is amazing!


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 13, 2012)

either way, this is pure awesomeness. being able to see light travel is just mind blowing.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 14, 2012)

> "For that, they built a camera and software that can visualize pictures  as if they are recorded at 1 trillion frames per second. "
> 
> The key is "*as if they were recorded at 1 trillion...*"



Yawn, not real.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

In 20 years this will be considered a slow shutter speed heh


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 14, 2012)

Wait, what do you mean not real? This isn't a simulation. And they talk about seeing around corners, this hasn't been shown here before.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2012)

It's not real in that it's a simulation based on what is known about how light behaves, and the video has indeed been linked to here at TPF before.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 15, 2012)

It's real, in a sense.

It's essentially the same thing as making a slow motion movie of water droplets dripdripdripping out of a water faucet, by taking still photos every few seconds, each photo timed precisely to be very very slightly later in the periodic cycle. The droplets are different droplets in each photo, but they look the same as one another. Or if you've ever seen the tricks with strobe lights timed very slightly out of phase with any other type of periodic motion.

The challenge is coping with the very very small amount of light they have to work with for each exposure, and the very very precise timing required to get this degree of "apparent slowdown" to coin a term. It's just engineering, but it's solid work.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 9, 2012)

Flanders20 said:


> several times a while back.



Weird contribution coming from someone who signed up within the last 9 days and has 8 posts.


----------



## john sherratt (Oct 9, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Flanders20 said:
> 
> 
> > several times a while back.
> ...



I thought that he has a few useless post's tonight already.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 9, 2012)

john sherratt said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Flanders20 said:
> ...


Ah, he's a spammer.


----------

